# Fisheman, Blue river below Green Mtn.



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

Floated it yesterday. There are no obstacles that are not obvious to worry about. The fishing was slow with the water up around 750 but it makes for a nice float that is not to bony at the top!


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

Fuzzie Thanks for the info. Same takeout place?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Are you carrying rafts down from the dam and rhen floating soar to the gore put in? Is there a reasonable way to get an oar rig in there?


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

It depends on your definition of reasonable! We call it a "class v put in". You have to lower your raft down a rock/dirt bank that is at around 40 degrees and 75 to 100 feet long. Then carry the raft another 100 feet to the rivers edge. The take out is not as bad but you still have to carry your raft about 100 yards from the rivers edge to your truck. It is a new take out about 1/4 mile past the old one but not all the way to the gore put in. People do lower oar rigs down. I have been surprised at the heavy rigs that get lowered down the hill! I have always used my throwbag to line my raft down the steep hill at the put in...
It is worth it,
Have fun!


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

Fuzzie So the takeout place is the same as last year?


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

I think so. I never got around to doing last year. I am not sure when it changed. It used to be right at the old bridge. now it is down river 1/4 mile or so. It is pretty obvious from the river and on the road when you run your shuttle.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya the put in is sketch but a oar rig will make it down just fine. What's your other option? No oars?? Its a class 1 fishing float, beautiful though! Just remember to bring about 100 feet of rope, a pulley and a locking carabiner, there is an anchor at the top of the put in so you can line your boat down. I wouldnt recommend trying to get a boat down that hill without a line, its pretty tough to even walk down let alone if you have to carry a rig. 

Also dont get out of your boat, ever. The landowners are notorious for harrasement if you touch land... 

The take out is about a half mile after the bridge, big flat beach area, easy to spot.


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

How long of a float is it? I have fished that stretch on foot a few times but only in the winter. It is class 1? How much longer will there be enough water before it gets to low? And what about shuttles, you need to run your own or is there a service?

Can I ask more questions?


----------

